# Allroad - Not starting sometimes - Battery not enough crank?



## boomie (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi,
Well. my allroad doesn't start sometimes. I have no idea but I think its just the battery. Its 4 years old with 122k.
I can drive the car throughout the day with no problems, but once the car sits for a night, i have to jump it the next morning. Happened to me a few times, but its been about 3 months since i last had to jump it.
The car doesn't even attempt to turn at all. Once i just it.. its all good.
Any ideas??


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad - Not starting sometimes - Battery not enough crank? (boomie)*

Those symptoms sound like the battery to me. An '01 here and replaced my battery 2 years ago. I put in a Deka (East Penn Manufacturing). 
I ran into no problems when I pulled the old and installed the new. Some have had to recode/reset the radio. 
Good luck.
While your in there,,,,, make sure the drain plug under the battery is clear. When it plugs it will leak into the interior, I've heard.


----------

